

Ask HN: What is a good client mgmt tool for IT Consultants? - raheemm

Hi, my friend and I provide IT consulting (sys admin stuff) and we are looking for a web-app that we enter hours, client documentation, notes on each visit (which could be emailed to clients). If the system could do billing, that would be great! Thanks.
======
there
Corduroy is used by IT consultants, among others. We're very receptive to
feature requests and new ideas from our customers on how to make it fit their
business better. Give it a try: <http://corduroysite.com/>

(Disclaimer: I'm the author)

~~~
raheemm
Hey thx - I'll check it out.

